# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Wo ist Konrad

## christinew

Wo ist denn nun eigentlich HansiB geblieben, habe schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gelesen, haben sich nun alle interessanten Schreiber verabschiedet, was ist denn hier los?
Schämt Euch!
Christine

----------


## corvus

Sorry Cristine, wenn Du schreibst Ihr habt vergrault sprichst Du auch mich an und ich habe keinen ... zumindest nicht bewusst vergault, Fehler habe ich wohl auch gemacht .. zuumindest wurde mir das Intern gesteckt ( was der bessere Weg ist ehe hinterm Forum Vermutungen zu äußern, vielleicht kannst Du dazu auch mal mehr schreiben.

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Corvus, wo bitte habe ich von vergraulen gesprochen? Aber wem der Schuh passt, der soll ihn sich anziehen.
Nein, aber es ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich von ihm, dessen Berichte ich immer gerne gelesen habe, längere Zeit nichts mehr gelesen habe, ich würde sehr gerne wissen, wie es ihm geht.
Christine

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Christine,
auch ich mache mir seit geraumer Zeit Gedanken, was Konrad bewegt oder hindert sich im Forum zu äußern. Sein *letzter Beitrag* war vom 23.11. bei dem er von einer neuen Therapie sprach.
Von Hutschi habe ich erfahren, der zwischenzeitlich mit ihm telefoniert hatte, dass er wohl sehr mit der Polyneuropatie und den daraus resultierenden Schmerzen zu Kämpfen hat.
Ich hoffe, er meldet sich mal.
Herzliche Grüße und Euch allen ein gutes Neues Jahr
Heribert

----------


## corvus

> Hallo, Corvus, wo bitte habe ich von vergraulen gesprochen? Aber wem der Schuh passt, der soll ihn sich anziehen.
> Nein, aber es ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich von ihm, dessen Berichte ich immer gerne gelesen habe, längere Zeit nichts mehr gelesen habe, ich würde sehr gerne wissen, wie es ihm geht.
> Christine


Hallo Christine, das "wir" uns schämen sollten, verstehe ich nur so das irgendjemand "Konrad" vergrault haben soll ... was anderes soll das sonst heißen? ... den Schuh zieh ich mir keinesfalls an ... welchen auch immer, ich habe genug eigene die oft Blasen reiben ;-)

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Christinew,

weshalb sollen wir uns eigentlich schämen? Im übrigen gibt es noch eine ganze Menge von Schreiberlingen, die interessante Beiträge leisten! Bitte nicht abwerten. Im übrigen ist es überall so, daß es ein Kommen und Gehen ist. Das ist die normale Fluktuation. Weshalb nun Konrad sich schon länger nicht gemeldet hat, wird seinen Grund haben. Aber das muß nicht an den anderen Leuten liegen! 
Grüße Gerhard

----------


## christinew

Ja, gehts denn noch? Mit schämt Euch habe ich die gemeint, die sich, aus mir unerfindlichen Gründen zurück gezogen haben, obschon sie noch so vieles interessantes mitteilen könnten. 
Wenn Konrad sich aufgrund seines persönlichen Befindens momentan nicht äußert, ist das verständlich.
Im Laufe der vergangenen 4 Jahre habe ich alle Informationen, alle Grundlagen für meinen Kampf, mit oder gegen die standardmäßige Schulmedizin und manche Ärzte hier aus dem Forum bezogen.
Michael und Winfried konnten ihren Weg nicht weiter gehen, und doch denke ich, dass sich mancher unter uns daran erinnern kann, wie wichtig ihre Beiträge für uns waren. Ich denke an so viele andere, die das Wissen und die Informationen haben, die sie jetzt nicht mehr weiter geben.
Kontroverse Diskussionen sind ja in Ordnung, Angriffe auf die Meinung eines anderen sind nicht in Ordnung, und sich verschnupft zurück zu ziehen ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Wir sind ja hier alle nicht im Forum, weil wir Langeweile haben, sondern weil wir Hilfe suchen.
Ich dachte eigentlich immer Zickereien seien Weiberkram, dem ist wohl nicht so.
Und deshalb wünsche ich mir und uns allen für das nächste Jahr wieder einen gesunden und informativen Wissensaustausch.
Guten Rutsch
Christine

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Christine,

Dein Wort zum Jahresschluss, von einer Frau an die balzenden Hähne, die Mimosen und an jeden von uns gerichtet, verdient es wiederholt und ergänzt zu werden:

*„Kontroverse Diskussionen sind ja in Ordnung, Angriffe auf die Meinung eines anderen sind nicht in Ordnung, und sich verschnupft zurück zu ziehen ist auch nicht in Ordnung. Wir sind ja hier alle nicht im Forum, weil wir Langeweile haben, sondern weil wir Hilfe suchen“

... oder Hilfe leisten sollten durch „informativen Wissensaustausch“.*


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns allen für das Neue Jahr 2010 eine hohe Frustrationsschwelle und Wissenszuwachs in Fülle.

GeorgS

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Georg, das hast Du wieder einmal sehr schön formuliert. Aber ich möchte das "suchen" doch noch mit "geben" ergänzen, ziemlich religionsübergreifend auch bekannt unter

Geben ist seliger denn Nehmen

Dir und allen anderen ein Gutes Neues Jahr.

----------


## Konrad

warum ist das leben sooooo schwierig.

einfach in der benutzerliste nachschauen, iss er noch da ?
persönliche nachricht schicken; es gibt ne antwort oder keine.

allen hier ein gesundes - soweit möglich - neues jahr.

----------


## HansiB

Liebe Christine,

mir geht es erträglich, Heribert hat ja mein bisheriges Hauptproblem benannt.  Inzwischen kamen Metastasenschmerzen im Brustbereich dazu. Schmerzmittel bringen kaum Erleichterung. Wir werden E. Jan. auch diese Bereiche bestrahlen, ich hoffe auch da mit Erfolg.

Der PSA hat sich nach der kürzlichen Metastasenbestrahlung, wie erwartet von 3020 auf 2400 (bump) reduziert. Das interessiert mich mehr am Rande, manche schauen ja NUR auf diesen Marker.

Ich beschäftige mich aktuell mit Artemiaia annua anamed und im Jan. verstärkt mit Hochdosis Weihrauch. Zu Artemisia sollte man Eisen nehmen, das ist, wie bekannt ein Problem für uns. Meine Einnahme von Weihrauchkapseln, normaldosiert vor Jahren hat mir nichts gebracht. Es sei denn man sagt, 5 Jahre fast nur Naturheilkunde haben mich noch am Leben erhalten. Man könnte auch sagen, die von dir genannten Freunde haben sich jahrelang "vergiftet".

 Auch darüber könnte man mal nachdenken. Meine diesbezüglichen jahrelangen Hinweise, blieben ja ungehört. Das ist der Hauptgrund meiner Forumenthaltsamkeit, irgend wann gibt man auf, anderen da was beibringen zu wollen.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Konrad,

es freut mich sehr, auf diesem Wege wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen. Auch wenn sich der eine oder andere Forumuser aus Deiner Art des Umgangs mit seiner Krankheit nichts macht, bedeutet es ja nicht, dass man nicht seine Lehren aus Deinen Berichten ziehen könnte.

Ich selbst, als low risk Betroffener, kann da sowieso nicht mitreden. Trotzdem hat mich immer Dein ganz besonderer Weg mit der Krankheit umzugehen sehr beeindruckt und interessiert. Deshalb ist Deine Einmischung, vor allem in Gedanken von Ratsuchenden, die sich dem Ende der therapeutischen Fahnenstange zubewegen, jetzt und auch in Zukunft von Interesse. Letztlich habe ich Deine Ratschläge auch immer als Zeichen Deines eigenen Kampfeswillens gedeutet, alle Register zu Ziehen um trotz Krebs ein halbwegs annehmbares Leben zu haben.

Ich wünsche Dir den nötigen Erfolg durch die Bestrahlung wieder in angenehmeres Fahrwasser des täglichen Lebens zu kommen. Und uns Wünsche ich, dass Du Dich wieder einmischst, wenn es darum geht Schwerstbetroffenen auch dann Mut zu machen, wenn die Schulmedizin nur noch die Chemotherapie auf Lager hat.

In diesem Sinne, ein gutes und erfolgreiches 2010

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Pinguin

*Die Polyneuropathie hat sich verstärkt*

Bei einem vor einer halben Stunde mit Konrads Frau geführten Telefongespräch habe ich leider erfahren müssen, dass Konrad sich seit 2 Tagen in einer Klinik befindet. Die Beschwerden in den Füßen haben sich verschlimmert. Es sind häufiger schmerzstillende Medikamente erforderlich.  Konrad, der so gern lange Wanderungen bis zu 30 Kilometern am Tag unternahm, wird das wohl nur noch sehr eingeschränkt machen können. Ich wünsche ihm auch an diesr Stelle, dass er bald wieder daheim umsorgt werden kann.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Harald,

danke, dass du den Kontakt zu Konrad und seiner Familie aufgenommen hast und den derzeitigen Istzustand hier eingestellt hast. So wissen nun doch einige, wie und wo es bei unserem tapferen Kämpfer liegt.

Es war naheliegend, dass es etwas Schwerwiegendes sein mußte, dass er sich so enthielt.

Ich hoffe nur, dass er Linderung erfährt und die Ursachen der Beinneuropathie nachhaltig behandelt werden.

Meine besten Wünsche begleiten ihn und seine Familie.

Hans-J.

----------


## Pinguin

*Polyneuropathie*

Inzwischen habe ich den Eindruck, dass dieses Thema häufiger an PK erkrankte Männer betrifft, die dem Tumor anfänglich mit einer DHB versucht haben beizukommen. Gestern informierte mich anläßlich unserer regelmäßigen Treffs der SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar ein emsiger Mitstreiter, das er auch ganz erhebliche Probleme besonders mit den Beinen habe. Bei einer Wanderung am heutigen Tage unter leider extrem ungünstigen Witterungsverhältnissen mit viel Glatteis bemerkte ich erstmals die sonst nur in Sitz- oder Liegestellung auftretenden Kribbelbeschwerden an den Fußsohlen. Der auch im Forum registrierte Teilnehmer an unserer gestrigen Veranstaltung hat mir nun heute diese Informationen per E-Mail überstellt:



http://shop.gesundarznei.de/8896131/410881265185104/

http://www.fairvital.com/product_inf...roducts_id=517



*Multitalent mit Schlüsselfunktion und essentiellen Fähigkeiten*
Alpha-Liponsäure, auch Thioctsäure genannt, ist eine schwefelhaltige Fettsäure. Sie ist für den Menschen eine essentielle Substanz mit vitaminähnlichen Eigenschaften und wird in einem gewissen Umfang in der Leber synthetisiert.
Alpha-Liponsäure besitzt ein hohes Redox-Potential. Sie hat deshalb eine Schlüsselrolle im antioxidativen Netzwerk unseres Körpers.
Sie ist außerdem in der Lage mit Schwermetallen, wie Blei, Arsen, Quecksilber, Nickel und Cadmium, chemische Verbindungen einzugehen, die dadurch vom Körper ausgeschieden werden können.


Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen hat die Alpha Liponsäure den Grundumsatz hochhaltende Eigenschaften (Thermogenese) und somit Bedeutung für die Eigenregulation des Körpergewichtes.









*Jetzt als Vorteils-Pack mit 90 Softgel*
kann Bedeutung für den Blutzuckerspiegel haben unterstützt die Leitfähigkeit der Nerven für gesunde Blutgefäßehilft der Hirnleistung - auch im AlterAlpha Liponsäure besitzt die Fähigkeit, wichtige Antioxidantien, wie Vitamin E, Vitamin C, Coenzym Q10 und Glutathion immer wieder zu regenerieren. Sie kann gesundheitsschützende Wirkung haben, da sie als wasserlösliches und fettlösliches Antioxidans und als Regenerator anderer Substanzen im antioxidativen Netzwerk des Körpers die übermäßige Ausbreitung von freien Radikalen verhindern kann.


Nach neuesten Erkenntnissen hat die Alpha Liponsäure eine den Grundumsatz erhöhende und hochhaltende Wirkung (Thermogenese) und somit große Bedeutung für die Eigenregulation des Körpergewichtes. Nach einer wegweisenden grundlagenwissenschaftlichen Publikation von Kim, welche in der Zeitschrift Nature erschienen ist, hat Alpha Liponsäure wichtige Eigenschaften, die sie für eine gewichtskontrollierende Ernährung besonders geeignet macht. Sie hemmt die Insulinausschüttung durch einen direkten Effekt auf die Beta-Zellen der Bauchspeicheldrüse. Dies bedeutet, dass die Senkung des Blutzuckerspiegels nach Nahrungsaufnahme gedämpft abläuft und kann sich in weniger Hunger zwischendurch äußern.

Buchtipp: Alpha-Liponsäure - das Multitalent: Gegen freie Radikale, Umweltgifte, Zellalterung
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Die Alpha-Liponsäure, auch Thioctsäure genannt, ist eine schwefelhaltige Fettsäure. Sie wurde 1952 erstmals aus Lebergewebe isoliert und besteht aus zwei Schwefelatomen in einem Ringsystem. Mit diesem Ringsystem kann die Alpha-Liponsäure ein so genanntes intramolekulares Redoxsystem bilden, das mit zahlreichen anderen Oxidanzien reagiert.


*Ein Netzwerk aus 5 Substanzen*

So sorgt die Alpha-Liponsäure als Eckpfeiler für ein komplexes Netzwerk von Antioxidanzien und kann ein Maximum an Wirksamkeit aus ihnen herausholen. Dieses Netzwerk besteht im Wesentlichen aus fünf Substanzen: Vitamin C, Vitamin E, dem Co-Enzym Q 10, Gluthation und eben der Alpha-Liponsäure.

Hat eines der oben genannten Antioxidanzienmoleküle ein freies Radikal neutralisiert, oxidiert es und kann sich normaler Weise nicht mehr regenerieren. Es muss als Abbauprodukt zur Ausscheidung gebracht werden. Sind aber genug Antioxidantienmoleküle aller fünf Antioxidantiensubstanzen vorhanden, können sie sich nach der Oxidation über verschiedene chemische Interaktionen wieder herstellen. Vitamin C, das Co-Enzym Q 10 und die Liponsäure regenerieren auf diese Weise das Vitamin E. Gluthation wiederum regeneriert Vitamin C. Das wirksamste Molekül in diesem ständigen Regenerationsprozess ist aber das der Alpha-Liponsäure, da es als einziges alle anderen Antioxidantien regenerieren kann. Es wird deshalb auch gern als Universal-Antioxidanz bezeichnet, da es sowohl wasser- als auch fettlösliche Radikale bindet und deshalb im Unterschied zu allen anderen Radikalfängern sowohl außerhalb als auch innerhalb der Zelle wirkt.

*Die Rolle des Universal-Antioxidanz im Körper*

Alpha-Liponsäure spielt auch eine wichtige Rolle bei der Energiegewinnung innerhalb der Zellen und Mitochondrien. Dabei ist sie Co-Faktor einiger Schlüsselenzyme z. B. der Alpha-Ketonsäure-Dehydrogenase, die an der Energiegewinnung innerhalb der Mitochondrien aus Nahrung und Sauerstoff beteiligt ist.

Sämtliche freie Radikale zu neutralisieren gleicht einer Sisyphusarbeit, die täglich unbemerkt in unserem Körper stattfindet. Nehmen freie Radikale überhand, wird das Immunsystem geschwächt und Krankheiten entstehen. Es sind zwischenzeitlich auch Krankheitsbilder beschrieben worden, bei denen ein erniedrigter Blutspiegel an Alpha-Liponsäure festgestellt wurde.

Vollständigen Artikel auf Suite101.de lesen: Das Antioxidanz Alpha-Liponsäure: Die schwefelhaltige Thioctsäure als Eckpfeiler im Abwehrsytem http://biotechnologie-pharmazie.suit...#ixzz0eSYfiA8n


*Alpha-Liponsäure in der Therapie*

Da wir nur eine kleine Menge der Alpha-Liponsäure über bestimmte Nahrungsmittel wie Spinat, Kartoffeln oder rotes Fleisch aufnehmen können, ist eine gesonderte Zufuhr dieser bemerkenswerten Substanz sehr zu empfehlen. Sie werden zur Behandlung von Missempfindungen bei diabetischer Polyneuropathie eingesetzt. Denn gerade bei Diabetes mellitus sind von der Alpha-Liponsäure abhängige Stoffwechselwege in ihrer Aktivität eingeschränkt. Durch die Zufuhr von Alpha-Liponsäure können die Enzymblockierungen aufgehoben und der Energiestoffwechsel aktiviert werden. Als Radikalfänger blockiert Alpa-Liponsäure die Signalwege der entzündungsfördernden Zuckeroxidationsprodukte. Die Nervenleitfähigkeit der Patienten kann dadurch entscheidend verbessert werden.

Eine jüngst durchgeführte klinische Studie bei Patienten mit Morbus Alzheimer zeigte in den ersten sechs Monaten eine deutliche Besserung anhand zweier gängiger Demenz-Scores. Die Besserung hielt an, wie man im SPECT (single positron emission computer tomography) zeigen konnte.
Die Gabe von Alpha-Liponsäure hat auch eine direkte Auswirkung auf die Leber des Menschen. Erhöhte Leberwerte können gesenkt, die Leberdurchblutung angeregt und entzündliche Reaktionen vermindert werden. In Kombination mit Co-Enzym Q10 kann es die körperlichen Energiereserven verstärken.

Alpha-Liponsäure wird auch bei Schwermetallvergiftungen eingesetzt. Insbesondere die Kupferausscheidung kann gesteigert werden, was besonders für Patienten interessant ist, die an Morbus Wilson leiden.

Auch Krebspatienten können von Alpha-Liponsäure profitieren, nicht nur, um die bei Chemotherapie häufig auftretende Polyneuropathie zu vermeiden oder zu lindern, sondern auch, um einen großen Teil der Nebenwirkungen und die im Körper vermehrt auftretende Giftstoffe und freie Radikale abzufangen.

Vollständigen Artikel auf Suite101.de lesen: Das Antioxidanz Alpha-Liponsäure: Die schwefelhaltige Thioctsäure als Eckpfeiler im Abwehrsytem http://biotechnologie-pharmazie.suit...#ixzz0eSYmGjs8


Mit diesem Medikament hätte er bislang gute Erfolge erzielt. Einen Versuch werde ich auf jeden Fall starten.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Forumsfreunde, ein Mitglied der Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Stuttgart informierte mich heute, dass es Konrad leider unverändert nicht gut geht. Besuche im Klinikum dürften wegen der damit verbundenen Anstrengung maximal 15 Minuten dauern. Es ist den behandelnden Ärzten bislang noch nicht gelungen, den Allgemeinzustand wegen der andauernden körperlichen Schwäche wieder zu stabilisieren. Im Zusammenhang mit der Konrad besonders belastenden Polyneuropathie bekam ich von dem Stuttgarter SHG-Miglied noch *diese* sicher auch für andere Forumsbenutzer hilfreiche Information. Es bleibt für uns jetzt nur beide Daumen drücken, damit Konrad bald wieder seine bei ihm so beliebten Wanderungen antreten kann.

----------


## Pinguin

*Wieder hat ein tapferer Kämpfer den Kampf verloren*

Liebe Forumsfreunde, am Freitag ist Konrad friedlich eingeschlafen. Mein tiefes Mitgefühl konnte ich eben seiner lieben Frau schon am Telefon zum Ausdruck bringen. Diese Nachricht macht mich zutiefst betroffen, weil ich immer den regelmäßigen Kontakt zu Konrad hatte. Er war ein Vorbild für das Eintreten in Therapiewege abseits der allseits bekannten Pfade. Ich werde ihn immer in Erinnerung behalten als einen Menschen, der sich nicht verbiegen ließ.

*"Leise kam das Leid zu ihm, trat an seite Seite, schaute still und ernst ihn an, blickte dann ins Weite. Leise nahm es seine Hand, ist mit ihm geschritten, ließ ihn niemals wieder los, er hat viel gelitten. Leise ging die Wanderung über Tal und Hügel, und uns war`s, als wuchsen still seiner Seele Flügel"
*

----------


## Günter55

Ich bin traurig, obwohl ich Konrad nicht persönlich kannte und auch wenig im Forum mit Ihm zu tun hatte. Aber ich hatte immer seine Beiträge mit großem Interesse gelesen, auch wenn ich selten mit seiner Meinung einig war. Das Forum hat einen mutigen Kämpfer verloren, der seine Meinung nicht nur mit aller Kraft vertreten hat, sondern der auch konsequent danach gelebt hat. Und dies nötigt mir doch einen großen Respekt ab.

Mein tiefes Mitgefühl gilt in dieser Stunde seinen Angehörigen.

Günter

----------


## Heribert

Es tut sehr weh, wenn man betrachten muss, dass trotz großem Engagement und vielen Teilerfolgen durch alternative Heilmethoden, doch der Krebs gesiegt hat. Lieber Konrad, nimm diesen letzten Gruß mit auf den Weg, den wir alle irgendwann beschreiten müssen.
Mein tief empfundenes Mitgefühl gilt seiner Frau und allen Angehörigen.

Herzlichst Heribert

----------


## Günter Feick

Traurig und an Konrad denkend
Günter

----------


## Hans-J.

Ein lieber Mitstreiter, unvergessen bleiben mir seine Therapiewege, mutig sein Weg diese zu vertreten und seine unzähligen Threads. 
Ich trauere mit seiner Familie.

Hans-J.

----------

